# George Barnsley's, Cornish works. Sheffield. South Yorkshire. January 2015



## norfolkexplorer (Jan 3, 2015)

Well this was my 1st explore of 2015, and as luck would have it not our planned 1st explore  We had intended to pop to the recently closed coke works just up the road in Barnsley, but this was a hive of activity, and not from the explorer buses turning up, but the decommissioning team already flat out and on the case So after a nearly 4 hour drive, and it just starting to rain as we got there, we decided to tick of a few things on the overdue to do list.... Off to George Barnsley's it was to be after about a few secs of deciding.. So 30 mins later and were parked up outside and making our way inside.. I had seen reports on-line, but for some reason it had a lot more to offer than I realised. Mates had been saying for a long time that it would be right up my street, and oh boy they were right. Plenty of shots to have a play with both the wide angel and 50mm and I was in heaven for the morning we spent inside.

On the way out a random encounter with some bloke on his phone as we hopped over the wall was rather odd, as he gave each of us the good morning too ya nod, so after all this fun it was time to jump back into the motor and head off to the nearest Macdonalds covered and smelling of pigeon poop.

*History*
_George Barnsley and Sons Ltd. (founded 1836) They were in Cornish Place on the Don and specialised in forge filing and cutting tools for leather workers and shoe makers. One George Barnsley was Master Cutler in 1883.

George Barnsley and Son is listed in the 1837 Sheffield directory as a file manufacture situated on Wheeldon Street, The 1849 listing records a move to Cornhill and the 1852 to Cornish works Cornish street they had by this time also increased there product range to include steel files, shoe and butchers knives.

They are again listed in 1944 as manufactures of files and blades shoe knives and leather workers tools.
In the 1948 listing the business had become George Barnsley and Son Ltd George Barnsley died at his home at No 30 Collegiate Crescent on 30th March 1958, he lived there with his wife Mabel and mother-in-law Elizabeth. He was a partner in the firm which were steel and file manufacturers and the business was converted into a limited company about 10 years before his death._


Now for photos

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





27





28





29





30


----------



## HughieD (Jan 4, 2015)

Thorough and superb set of this old fave. Must get myself round there...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 4, 2015)

Cracking set of cracking place mate.


----------



## krela (Jan 4, 2015)

Lovely! Thanks for posting.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 5, 2015)

Always love seeing this place. 
Brilliant pics cheers for sharing!


----------



## Old No.13 (Jan 17, 2015)

Brilliant shots, love it here. The computer looks especially good!!


----------



## smiler (Jan 17, 2015)

I enjoyed that, lovely pics, Thanks


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome. I need to see this myself soon


----------

